# not gaining weight - please help!!!



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

hey guys,

i have been back in training for 3 months now and have only gain 1lb lol. could use some pointers with my diet...here is my diet(i dont think am eating enough).i have aso broken it down to the diff shifts i do at work.

EARLYS

05:00: 50g oats, protein shake.

08:30: 3 scrambeld eggs.(maybe add sum nuts/fruit here?)

11:00: wholemeal chicken/fish salad sandwich + 25g nuts.

13:00: scambled eggs.(maybe add nuts/fruit here?)

15:00: banana + amino's(maybe change banana to meal replacement shake)

15:45: gym.

16:30: cellmass, protein shake + amino's.

17:00: chicken/fish + brown rice/brown pasta/cous cous + veg.

18:30: karate

21:00: cellmass, protein shake + 150g cottage chesse.

AFTERNOONS

09:00: 50g oats, protein shake + amino's.

10:00: gym

11:00: cell mass, protein shake, amino's + banana.

13:00: wholemeal chicken/fish salad sandwich + 25g nuts.

(14:30: maybe add meal replacement shake here?)

16:30: 3 scambled eggs.(maybe add nuts/fruit here?)

18:00: chicken/fish + brown rice/brown pasta/cous cous + veg.

20:30: 3 scambled eggs.(maybe add nuts/fruit here?)

23:00: cellmass, protein shake + 150g cottage cheese.

NIGHTS

14:00: 50g oats, protein shake + amino's.

15:00: Gym.

16:15: cellmass, protein shake + amino's.

17:00: chicken/fish, brown rice/brown pasta/cous cous + veg.

18:30: karate.

21:00: banana.(maybe change for meal replacement shake?)

00:30: 3 scrambled eggs.(maybe add nuts/fruit here?)

02:00: wholemeal chicken/fish salad sandwich + 25g nuts.

04:30: 3 scramled eggs.(maybe add nuts/fruit here?)

07:30: cellmass, protein shake + 150g cottage cheese.

i also take vulti vits + omega 3 every day.

what do you guys think of the changes i wana make?is there anything you would change?

also can anyone recommend a good meal replacement shake?

thanks guys!!!!


----------



## tommyboy123 (Jun 12, 2007)

Your diet (if you stick to it) seems pretty good but looks like your metabolism will be off the charts eating that many times in a day. You do CV and you probably wont put on muscle.....but you will be lean.

Id cut down CV, up protein and really push it at the gym. get a gym partner and lift to failure. Trust me....you never work harder than you do if you have a mate to compete with!

If none of that works........ever considered gear? If you need any advice on that mail me or reply to this thread. Im not an expert but have used and tried most things!

Good luck.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

woah tommy boy he cant gain at all and ure asking him if he's considering gear after 3 MONTHS back in the gym. now im nobody to preach about gear usage but i seriously DO NOT AGREE with usage at this moment in time.

i will look through your diet once i get back from eating


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

yeh i see what yr saying bout being lean, i am 5'7 134lb (9stone 8lb and half lb) with 11.3% body fat.

i do not want gear, got nothing against it or ppl that use it, just not for me.

i think i am just not taking in enough calories campared to the amount i burn so think i need to up intake, make meals bigger possibly?is that the right thing to do?

and yeh i train hard to failure if i can and have a gym partner.


----------



## Truewarrior1 (Jan 27, 2005)

have u been getting stronger? yeah and definately up the calories.


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

yeh slowly but not that much in the last month or so


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

You appear to be eating enough so post up your training routine,maybe you are overtraining?

Tommy,like previous post has stated,adam has only been training 3 months so please have a think about what you're posting as that was bad advice.


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

i changed my routine bout 2-3 weeks ago it is here:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/getting-started/21167-opinions-my-new-workout-routine.html

i am following the changes that invisiblekid made but am doing it over 5 day split as i originally planned


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

also i have actually bin training longer than 3 months, i started back in august last year bout in middle oct(in training bout 3 months) i broke my arm in 2 places at karate and was not able to go back to full wieght training till middle march.

from december-march was just light wieght rehab for my arm, so thr was about 6 month break in weight training.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, looks like between the gym and karate you are getting alot of exercise.

Judging by how much you are sleeping I dont think you are getting enough sleep.

Try and get 8 hours minimum.

Probably are overtraining some too.


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

i normally manage about 7 hours sleep a night/day (depend on shift) then make the rest up on weekends lol

i will take the running out on the sunday and see how i go with the above


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

tommyboy123 said:


> If none of that works........ever considered gear? If you need any advice on that mail me or reply to this thread. Im not an expert but have used and tried most things!
> 
> Good luck.


you have done 2 cycles so how can you have done most things?? please do not advise someone to use steroids when you know little about them...please be more responsible


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I don't think you are eating enough for the amount of exercise and training that you are doing. I'd certainly suggest an increase in quality carbs (sweet potatoes and rice) + 75-100g Oats for breakfast minimum. You also aren't resting enough which WILL lead to overtraining. There was a reason for the days off in the routine I suggested as well as dropping the running. Consider a 3 day split - seriously.

Something has to change. Either eat more or drop some exercise.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

good advice mate...


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks for the help guys, i will try to eat more 1st as really need to do the cardio i am doing for my martial arts at the mo if that dont work, i will try the 3day split


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

ok so my new diet has now been changed, tell me what you think?i will only post up for when i am on early shift as it will be the same food for the other shifts just different order.

05:00: 75g oats, protein shake, multi vit + omega 3.

08:30: 3 scrambled eggs + a large banana.

11:00: wholemeal chicken(220-260g breast)sandwich, salad + 25g nuts.

13:00: 3 scrambled eggs.

15:00: (pre work out)MRP(usn proplex MRF) + amino's.

15:45: gym + 2-4 mile run(run=tues + thurs only)

17:00: (PWO) amino's, cellmass + protein shake.

17:30: 75g pasta/rice/couscous, chicken(220-260g)/1 large tin tuna(150g) and veg. (insted of tuna maybe a fillet of salmon).

18:30: karate (18:30-21:00 on monday+friday, 18:30-19:30 wed)

21:00: 150g cottage cheese, protein shake + cellmass.

i will have sat + sun as rest day, well sun will be an hour of light karate at home to just practice technique.

is that diet ok? are the protion sizes right for me? i am 5'7 and 133lb(9 1/2 st) with 11.3% bf.i am looking to put on 2 stone muscle and maintain an 11% bf.

once again thank you so much guys!!! u have all been a great help!!!

and sorry for the long posts


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

I'd still say you may end up being shy on the carbs there. I'd get your aminos/BCAA's before your running and after your gym work - otherwise you are going to become catabolic during your running (you may anyway depending on the intensity of the running).

How long are you giving yourself to gain 2 stone while staying lean?

Break down what you are eating and give us protein/carb/fat ratios.

How old are you out of interest?


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

there is no time frame, it take as long as it does as long as cant stay lean....

i am 22 yrs old and the intesnsity of the running i am aiming for is between 8 1/2 - 9 mins/mile.

not to sure of of protein/carb/fat ratio exactly... i will work it out... but i am aiming for about 3200 cals a day.....

also should i also consume this amount of cals on a rest day as well as a training day?

and is there anything i could take that is a good anti-catabolic?


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

ok so went onto maximuscle.com and used their calorie counter... it says with the above diet, i am taking in 3535cals and says my protein/carbs/fat ratio is: protein=59%, carbs=26% and fat=15%.

is that ratio?? if not what should it be?


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

adamb84 said:


> ok so went onto maximuscle.com and used their calorie counter... it says with the above diet, i am taking in 3535cals and says my protein/carbs/fat ratio is: protein=59%, carbs=26% and fat=15%.
> 
> is that ratio?? if not what should it be?


Most people when trying to gain use a 40/40/20 P/C/F calorie split.

BCAAs and L-Glutamine are good for preventing catabolism


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

thanks dude


----------



## arian40 (Jun 17, 2007)

what you can do is, eat + NO TRAIN ONLY ONCE EVERY WEEK,, might sound very funny but VERY TRUE,, u will eat the same food prob more,

ass also gose meat to your diet, more ots insted of 50. take amino acid off, and once a week train ONLY 20/30 min, INTENSE, and wait till you recover the next week with no amino's... worked for me, i had same problem,when i was younger. doctor was going to put me on steroids, cuz i had fast motabolism, burning food to fast, and ****ting it out lol sorry i dont know the right word for it lol.


----------



## tommyboy123 (Jun 12, 2007)

Adam my bad,

need to read the posts properly before giving dumb advice. of course after just three months you shouldnt resort to gear anyway.

Foolishly assumed you had hit a wall after training for years and years.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Just eat man! and remember those good EFA fats aswell


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Bump that Five-O!

I think he's got some good EFA's in there. Maybe add some Almond butter in his shakes.

How about:

05:00: 100g oats + Almonds, protein shake, multi vit + omega 3.

08:30: 1 whole eggs + 5 whites + a large banana.

11:00: wholemeal chicken(220-260g breast)sandwich, salad + 25g Almonds

13:00: Tuna/Turkey & Rice/Sweet Potato + Veg

15:00: (pre work out)MRP(usn proplex MRF) .

15:45: gym

16:15 : BCAAs* + 2* mile run(run=tues + thurs only)

17:00: (PWO) amino's, cellmass + protein shake.

17:30: 100g pasta/rice/couscous, chicken(220-260g)/1 large tin tuna(150g) and veg. (insted of tuna maybe a fillet of salmon - great idea).

18:30: karate (18:30-21:00 on monday+friday, 18:30-19:30 wed)

21:00: 150g cottage cheese, protein shake + cellmass - I assume this is your bedtime meal?


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

invisiblekid said:


> Bump that Five-O!
> 
> I think he's got some good EFA's in there. Maybe add some Almond butter in his shakes.
> 
> ...


aye, thats what he needs to be doing


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

get the **** food down u / pizzas / chinese / indians / chocolate / ice cream

you'll soon put on weight


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

Liam said:


> get the **** food down u / pizzas / chinese / indians / chocolate / ice cream
> 
> you'll soon put on weight


Actually, thats not such a bad idea - in moderation! A bit of junk now and again isn't such a bad thing. Limit it to once per week.


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

yeh invisblekid the last meal is my bedtime meal and i have a pizza every 2 weeks at the moment, will change it to once every weeks, i have basicly bin on the above diet for the last week or so and have put on a pounch so its a good start!!!!

thanks for all your help guys!!!!


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

1 more quick question, at what rate is the ideal rate to gain and stay lean?? 1lb a week? 1 lb a month??

thanks


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

All depends on the person. I'd say a 1lb per month is a reasonable goal. Check the mirror rather than the scales if your weight increases quickly. If you see love handles cut back some carbs/fats. Take measurements if you really want to.

Think about it - 12lb gain in a year is almost a stone. Which WILL change your shape.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Liam said:


> get the **** food down u / pizzas / chinese / indians / chocolate / ice cream
> 
> you'll soon put on weight


yeah but you know where most of it goes, its nice to see the scales moving when we first set out and I was the same but remember that if your eating like this, its a double edged sword, I think the best ways to increase calories are EFA's; for instance 2 tbsp's is around 250 kcal, now take that 3 times a day and voila.....an extra 750 quality cals, and I aint never seen many ppl get fat off good fats....well not yet anyhow.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

adamb84 said:


> 1 more quick question, at what rate is the ideal rate to gain and stay lean?? 1lb a week? 1 lb a month??
> 
> thanks


Id say 2 lbs a month would be ideal if one could do that without gaining fat.

I hear a half lb a week is max, but that is natural and probably a new guy that didnt workout before.


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

ok so i wieghed myself this morning, and just checked it against what i wieghed last week, since starting to take my mrp i have gained 2lbs, i this bad?? it got 44g protein, 20g carbs of which 4.1g sugar, 2.7g fat(1.2g saturate) and 270kcal.

is this good or bad to gain that much with in 1 week of taking it?although i am on afternoons this week and cant do karate coz of work so just doing running insted.

also i noticed any difference on my abs, they still just as defined as b4 so no fat going on there from what i can... just looking for reasurance on that really


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

If for example you added 500 calories to your diet every day and kept everything else the exact same at the end of one week you would have gained a pound of weight.

1lb = 3500 calories


----------



## adamb84 (Nov 27, 2006)

but the extra cal intake is just 270cal i just thought that 2lb gain in a week was a bit excessive, but i am gona stay on this diet for a month anyway and see what happens at the end of that hopefully will all be ok as next two weeks will have karate and that should minimise fat gains lol.... i think i was just being a silly worrying bout it lol

the problem is that i used to be 17 stone of lard, it took me 2 years to lose 7 and half stone and because of all the effort it took me to get rid of the fat, i am now terrified of putting it back on lol


----------

